
Google Answers Apple With A More Open Subscription System - trbecker
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/02/google-one-pass/
======
Bossman
This is the way to do it. Google gives more control to the content providers
and in the end, the users still win and have more choices (accessing the
content they paid for on any device). As time goes on, the contrast between
Google and Apple is much more glaring.

